# A/T wiring diagram



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey everybody

Throughout the remnants i scavenged from my maxima i found a switch that is perfect for a center dif lock im putting in my subaru. My question is, the power/comfort switch located near the ashtray, can anyone identify the wires for me? or help me with a wiring diagram for the trans (the switch should be there). there are two connectors one has 4 wires and the other has 6, including one the connects them.


----------

